# ielts 6.5



## spak (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi,

How many time (weeks ?) need achieve level ielts 6.5 from 4.0 on english course in Australia ?


----------



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,
It taotally depends on your commitment and hard work with a bit of luck factor.
Practise a lot of model exam papers and if possible get a personal trainer.


----------



## rahul30 (Apr 8, 2014)

As StalineP said, depends on your commitment and hard work...
But studying for 7 hrs a day for 7 days wont help very much either, studying especially when learning a language is about practice not just hard studying reading books and books...
find someone to practice speaking with, listen to english radio or news, then practice writing and reading but not until you feel like burning your brain.


----------



## siobi (Aug 18, 2014)

Do it in our own country as they have the same English ascent so u may get higher point for Ielts.


----------

